# Ewe One had twins



## alsea1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Got home from work today to find Ewe One had just had twins.
A boy and a girl.


----------



## Parsnip (Mar 3, 2014)

*WOW TWINS!!!*

this is the first time you've had twins right?
How exciting!
I bet they're just adorable.
Good job Ewe One!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 3, 2014)

yes. first time for twins for the black bellys
I think I need to build a lamb jug. The mob is nice but a bit curious


----------



## Parsnip (Mar 3, 2014)

Are they both about the same size?

Glad the rest of the sheep are being decent haha.
I bet the ewe would like a bit of privacy though! She's got a lot on her plate right now!


----------



## Womwotai (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats on the new lambs!  I don't have a jug but I did cordon off an area - about 16x8' - and the new ewe and her lamb stayed there for the first 3-4 days and then I let them out to rejoin the flock.  That worked for me.  I did try after 2 days to let her out but the ram was way too interested in her and I could see the lamb getting hurt.  Another couple of days and the pheromones had died down and the second time I tried to reunite them, it was completely peaceful.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 4, 2014)

My ram is still a bit of dufus. I don't think he realizes he is a ram yet.
So he is behaving well at this point.  I'm just hoping he figures this out when it's time.
The ewe lamb is a little smaller than the ram lamb. 
This morning all were doing fine.


----------

